# 8x8x12 Nano for full grown A. avic?



## PrettyHate (Jun 5, 2012)

For my birthday I treated myself to an A. avic. She (I say she, but really dont have a hot clue as to if it is a he or she. For some reason I always call my Ts she...) molted the other day and is sitting at almost exactly 3 inches front to back. She looks crowded in the KK that I currently have her in, so I decided to buy her a 12x12x18 exoterra terrarium off of kijiji (like craigs list, but for us Canadians). Now that I have the tank at home it looks huge, and I am worried that it will be too big- even when she is full grown. I am debating trying to resell the tank and get a nano exoterra instead (the 8x8x12 one). I like my animals to have room, but this seems a little overkill considering all she does is sit in her tube web.

I am torn since the owner of the store where I bought her looks at me like I was a terrible person when I mentioned getting the 8x8x12 tank. What do you guys think I should do? Keep the monster tank, or opt for something smaller?


----------



## Boatman (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a similar-sized Avic, maybe a little larger, and she was in a nano for a while did fine. However, I just rehoused her today to a vertical 5.5 gal. I think yours would be OK in the nano for a while. The one you bought sounds kind of huge, IMO.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 5, 2012)

I keep my adult avic in that same enclosure with no issues. She even layed a sac in there. The only issue you may encounter is webbing of the door, but that can happen in the larger one too..

The owner of the store was probably just upset you weren't going to buy a larger, more expensive enclosure from them.


----------



## PrettyHate (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys  It is funny how huge the tank looked and how small Boots looked when I brought everything home and set it up! Looks like I will be trying to resell that darn tank now...

So...anyone want a 12x12x18 exo-terra terrarium? It would be great for a larger sized aboreal T... :giggle:


----------



## Boatman (Jun 6, 2012)

I might have bought it from you if I was closer, and if the price was right . 

Why don't you just hang on to it? You never know what might come up!


----------



## jreidsma (Jun 6, 2012)

I have my A. avic in a 14.5"x8.5"x12" (forgot the measurements on it when I bought it, so I quick measured it) kritter keeper thingy... I just got the biggest one they had at the pet store :wink: :sarcasm: Now if only she would walk around mine a little bit... Well I guess she does have an egg sac :sarcasm: can't expect them to do much when they are caring for their eggs.

I would hang onto the container, once you get one T you will get more  :wink:

Have you thought about sexing it? If it just molted then this would be a good time.


----------



## PrettyHate (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha, if I hang onto it then I know I will end up filling it with something from my wish list (much to my partner's despair.. I really need to get him interested more in Ts and less in BMWs...)
I really stink at sexing from molts and this one was pretty banged up by the time I was able to extract it from her lair- it is currently sitting on my bosses desk because he thinks it is cool (best boss ever!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

